# Scardy cut?



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow has any one else seen this?

LMAO.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/SCAREDY-CUT-Sile...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c124d2df9


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor Kitty! What was the point of cutting all that pretty hair off?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Alot of people like to get their long haired cats hair cut off. we get tons of cat shaves in my shop. But this "tool" just makes me LAUGH lol the "after" picture looked horrible.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess guide combs on scissors (instead of on clippers) could be useful. 

I want to see the infomercial now! LOL.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Pfftttttttttttt!!! Whaahhaaaa! That is pretty darn funny! And the scary thing is, people will go buy this..I imagine that set of shears is pretty dull now after whacking thru that greasy dandruffy kitty hair..I agree, the after pic was terrible!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea i agree if they are gonna try to sell a product they should have at least got a professional groomer to make you think the product was worth a dog's bark. I mean I have seen bad photos of a toddler cutting a cats hair that looked better! I really can't stand stuff like this anyway I mean why have a cat with such a beautiful long coat if your just gonna cut it all off so that you don't have cat hair on your sofa. -.- I mean really if your sofa is that important to you invest in products that clean the couch there is so many products that make getting fur of furniture uber easy now. And you can't tell me that is for cosmetic purposes cause its just horrid T_T I hope it grows back thicker and sheds over their nicest suit


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

amavanna said:


> Yea i agree if they are gonna try to sell a product they should have at least got a professional groomer to make you think the product was worth a dog's bark. I mean I have seen bad photos of a toddler cutting a cats hair that looked better! I really can't stand stuff like this anyway I mean why have a cat with such a beautiful long coat if your just gonna cut it all off so that you don't have cat hair on your sofa. -.- I mean really if your sofa is that important to you invest in products that clean the couch there is so many products that make getting fur of furniture uber easy now. And you can't tell me that is for cosmetic purposes cause its just horrid T_T I hope it grows back thicker and sheds over their nicest suit


There are many reasons people choose to shave/cut shorter their cats and yes, not wanting hair all over the place is one of them. I would rather see a shaved cat in a home, than a hairy cat in the shelter. Its just hair...I shave ALOT of cats, and 95% of these clients come back in very regularly as they are so happy with how the cat acts once home. They act like kittens, playing, active, out in the family all the time..they say as soon as the hair gets longer again, the cat lays around, doesn't want to be petted, etc. This tool above is ridiculous...but there is nothing wrong with cutting a cat's coat down short. Its just hair...


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I feel there is a difference between keeping hair managable and groomed and taking away something beautiful from the breed, the cat had beautiful fur, they just really butchered that kitty's fur with that thing. X_X


----------

